# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Περιστέρι μάλλον άρρωστο

## Steliosan

Περιστερι μαλλον αρρωστο...παρακαλω βοηθηστε διοτι δενξερω τι να κανω.
Σημερα ηρθε και εκατσε επανω στον τηλεγραφο πεφτοντας απο την τεντα του σπιτιου μου προσπαθοντας να πεταξει ενα περιστερι ή μαλλον ειναι δεκαοχτουρα.
Λεω οτι μαλλον ειναι αρρωστο γιατι οταν εγινε το περιστατικο ειχε αρχισει να δυει ο ηλιος οποτε ηταν ακομη ημερα δεν μου φανηκε οτι ηρθε να κουρνιασει λογω του οτι επεφτε η νυχτα αλλα κανοντας καποιες δραστηριοτητες στο μπαλκονι δεν το ειδα να αντιδρα και η πειρα μου στα καναρινια μεχρι τωρα δειχνει οτι αυτη η αντιδραση ειναι μαλλον δειγμα αρρωστου πουλιου.
Το πτερωμα του ειναι καλο αλλα τωρα που θυμαμαι (αν ηταν αυτο) καθοταν παρεα με ενα αρρωστο περιστερι στην απεναντι αροκαρια αναπουπουλιασμενο και το συγκεκριμενο εκανε σαν να ειχε βηχα σαν κατι να ειχε στο λαιμο και το ενοχλουσε...και μαλλον ειναι το ιδιο.
Εχω και μια σκονη για περιστερια την οποια την ειχα για τα καναρινια.
Ελπιζω αυριο να ειναι εκει ετσι ωστε να δω αν μου εχετε απαντηση ουτως ωστε να το βοηθησω.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εκανα καμια κηνηση να το πιασω διοτι δεν ηξερα τι να κανω και εχω καποιο κλουβακι διαθεσιμο αλλα νομιζω οτι θα ηταν αμαρτια να το φυλακισω χωρις να ξερω πως να βοηθησω.

----------


## jk21

Θα βαλεις γαντια για καλο και κακο οταν το πιασεις ή θα πλυνεις μετα πολυ καλα τα χερια σου .θα ανοιξεις το στομα του και θα κανεις ελεγχο για τριχομοναδα




http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/canker.htm

https://www.google.com/search?q=cank...Q&ved=0CFEQsAQ


αν δεις εστω και μικροτερα ιχνη ,τοτε αγοραζεις αμεσα flagyl απο φαρμακειο (και τοτε σου στελνω εγω δοσολογια )  ή  

http://www.chevita.com/en/products/chevi-col-plus.php

απο καταστημα κτηνιατρικων (μαλλον φτανει καψουλα .... θα σου πουνε απο αυτο δοσολογια στο μαγαζι που θα το παρεις ,μαλλον σε βολευει  σε εκεινο της θηβων ξερεις ... )

αν δεν βρεις ιχνη ,τοτε παιρνεις  vibramysin σιροπι απο φαρμακειο και αν δεν βρεις αυτο ,τοτε bactrimel

----------


## Steliosan

Αν και σηκωθηκα αρκετα νωρις η δεκαοχτουρα ελειπε αλλα ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση...για την επομενη φορα.

----------

